# Hitler want to ski POW at Vail.



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

who made this? why would anyone want to ski anywhere but utah? greatest snow on earth. get some.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Colorado got some last winter. Utah, not so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

This was funny, thanks for posting


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Just a reminder*

Bump. Seems appropriate for the coming weekend.

I can't decide if my favorite part is the strategy of taking the frontage roads on I-70 to avoid the traffic or the size of the group that his friends want to ski with. Pure futility.

So if you haven't left yet before 2 pm Friday, just forget skiing this weekend. The National Western Stock Show is the place to be!

-AH


----------



## radtoto (Dec 16, 2015)

that was too perfect, thanks for sharing


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh good god!! I just died.
I feel bad for Vail, but that's what they get for being on the interstate... plus we have it worse right now...
It's Texas week here in the Boat. Yes, an ENTIRE WEEK devoted to Texans, which is even worse than Front Rangers. We have something like 8,000 fuckin Texans in town. 
My roommate made $50 just by taking a few of them to the Meadows lot and doing donuts in his car. That night, he took the Texans to places they'd never been before... icy roads. 
It's ridiculous.
I'll be hiding away in the underground bomb shelter for the weekend. Knock three times when they're gone. Thanks.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Actually this is a copy of what blurred did years ago. I don't know who did this one. Check this out.https://vimeo.com/10462593


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

This is how we do it back east.http://www.tetongravity.com/video/s...how-ya-doin-will-make-you-love-the-east-coast


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That was awesome!!!!
Exactly the angry, stressed out attitude I have seen up hear from some of the frnt. ranger's.( No, not all of them mind you, and it's gotten better since the 64th amendment).


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

This might be partly why I like to do things such as raft with ice bergs instead.


----------



## darmion (Jan 11, 2016)

This was really funny


----------

